# stop dog barking software



## b1ffyi59 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello to everyone
This might seem funny to a lot of people,but I live in China ,where people don't have any respect for other people's well being.I live in a condo complex with a few dogs in the place that won't stop barking at all hours.I would prefer to wake up at the sound of birds than dogs.Is there any software that exists that I could use on my computer to emit some kind of sound that would stop dogs from barking.I know they make dog whistles that can do that,but I am trying to avoid having to get up to blow a whistle every time I hear continuous dog barking.
Thank you
Jean-Guy Roberge
[email protected]


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have an idea, get one of those dog whistles and record the sound to the pc using the windows sound recorder and computer microphone and just play that back whenever the dog starts barking and that might work although i cant make any gaurantees.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect you'll need something better than the typical PC speakers to actually output the frequencies that the dog whistle uses. I think you may need a piezoelectric emitter of some kind to output enough energy in the 20khz or higher band to actually get the dog's attention.

FWIW, since you already hear the dog barking, I don't think the computer is a necessary part of the equation, just a push button and and the deed is done.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I realized this too, that even if the sound plays back from the pc, there is still the act of having to open the pc and press play. If the mic does pick up the frequency you should then burn the audio file to a cd and instead of having to fire up a pc, like jw said all you do is put the cd in, press play and set repeat and your done. However, I do think that a standard speaker may play it. This may sound funny but i was watching somthing on csi, and they were checking somthing out where a high pitch sound was emmitted that breaks glass and the sound came from simply an ipod in a speaker dock. Not sure how true that is to life but i do know some of the science in the show is real. Can't make a guarantee though but i would say its worth a shot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's TV, we're talking real life.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey it may just work. Mythbusters also blew up crystal glass with a concert amp.  So if it can reach a pitch and frequencey to break glass i think a dog whistle should be no problem for it. Why i say its still worth a shot.


----------



## heath_inla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm having a very similar problem myself with my rear neighbor's dogs, they insist that it's their right to leave them in their backyard all day long even though they bark constantly most of the day. I've confronted them, tried to get the HOA to do something (they are worthless), and even Animal Control came out once and left them a notice but that was about it.

I'm a C# developer and if someone can provide me an ultrasonic recording like the one found in the "Bark Free Pro" device, I'll create a software program that can run on a pc. The challenge would be to create a listening device that can interpret a dog's bark from other sounds and only fire the ultrasonic sound when the Dog barks. This in theory should condition the dog not to bark. 

I'm planning on mounting huge outddor speakers on the back of my house near the roof and setting this thing to run 24 hours a day. If I get it to work, I will post the software here free. I just need an ultrasonic recording to start with, maybe a .mp3 file or .wma, or whatever.


----------

